# Here you go Smoking Al



## roller (Nov 16, 2011)

Al I have not tried this one yet but will soon. Maybe you could try it since it is a Whole Wheat bread...

Ingredients

3 cups warm water (110 degrees F/45 degrees C)
2 (.25 ounce) packages active dry yeast
1/3 cup honey
5 cups bread flour
3 tablespoons butter, melted
1/3 cup honey
1 tablespoon salt
3 1/2 cups whole wheat flour
2 tablespoons butter, melted
[h3]Directions[/h3]
In a large bowl, mix warm water, yeast, and 1/3 cup honey. Add 5 cups white bread flour, and stir to combine. Let set for 30 minutes, or until big and bubbly.
Mix in 3 tablespoons melted butter, 1/3 cup honey, and salt. Stir in 2 cups whole wheat flour. Flour a flat surface and knead with whole wheat flour until not real sticky - just pulling away from the counter, but still sticky to touch. This may take an additional 2 to 4 cups of whole wheat flour. Place in a greased bowl, turning once to coat the surface of the dough. Cover with a dishtowel. Let rise in a warm place until doubled.
Punch down, and divide into 3 loaves. Place in greased 9 x 5 inch loaf pans, and allow to rise until dough has topped the pans by one inch.
Bake at 350 degrees F (175 degrees C) for 25 to 30 minutes; do not overbake. Lightly brush the tops of loaves with 2 tablespoons melted butter or margarine when done to prevent crust from getting hard. Cool completely


----------



## alelover (Nov 16, 2011)

That looks pretty good. My Honey wheat ale would probably go good with that.


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 16, 2011)

Thanks Roller!

I wonder what would happen if you used all whole wheat flour?

I guess it would be like a brick, but I may try it anyway.


----------



## chef willie (Nov 16, 2011)

SmokinAl said:


> Thanks Roller!
> 
> I wonder what would happen if you used all whole wheat flour?
> 
> I guess it would be like a brick, but I may try it anyway.


LOL....yeah, Al, think you're right on that one. Straight wheat flour has never worked for me. Might be a good door stop though


----------



## justpassingthru (Nov 16, 2011)

Hey guys, I'm not a bread maker of your caliber and I cheat and use a bread machine, but I learned a trick of adding a beaten egg to any nonwhite flour and it helps diminish the heaviness, also for whole wheat I don't use bread flour, but rather all purpose (with Levin) and add 1 1/2 tsp gluten per cup of white flour, seems like the coarser flour doesn't 'pack' as much or become so dense.

Gene


----------

